# Thrift Store Find and I feel like I hit the jackpot!!!



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!! 

I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store  

I spent $35.00 + tax and when I added up the retail price that are on the labels it came to $632.75 worth of yarn.

Bet it won't happen again in my lifetime LOL

OH and I entered them in my Ravelry Stash now maybe I will have the incentive to add the rest of my yarn stash!!!

This is what I bought:

Artyarns Regal Silk - 5
Cascade Yarns 220 Superwash - 7
Classic Elite Premiere - 8
Debbie Biss Cotton Cashmere - 14
GGH Linova - 5
King Tut 100% Finest Cotton - 8
Rowan Classic RY Cashcotton DK - 8
Rowan Classic RY Natural Silk Aran - 4
Nashua Handknits June - 11

Now I have to find patterns so I can use my beautiful new yarn


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well all my thrift store ever has is a few antiques and no yarn. But I love my antique glassware


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lucky you! It will be a nice feeling to knit with expensive yarn knowing you paid so little.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope you have needles to go with all of that treasure. Have fun!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful yarns and great colors also. Have fun.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

That is one serious find! What's nice is that you have a big variety of colors and quantities big enough for some really nice projects, not just hats and scarves. Happy knitting!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful!! What a wonderful find---better buy a lottery ticket---!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

JuneS said:


> That is one serious find! What's nice is that you have a big variety of colors and quantities big enough for some really nice projects, not just hats and scarves. Happy knitting!


That is right on! Usually it's small amounts that you can't make a sweater or shawl out of. Lucky you - congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! You did hit the jack pot.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, you really did hit the jackpot!! Congrats to you!! Have fun with your new stash & let us see what you decide to knit.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well all my thrift store ever has is a few antiques and no yarn. But I love my antique glassware


Chris,

Throughout the years I have found some really nice Bone China which I collect and I have even found some really nice jewelry (14k and gemstones) for little to nothing cost wise.

I so enjoy thrifting


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

What an amazing find!!!!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Good for you.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! That was great, you were at the right place at the right time.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations!I get excited if I come across one skein of decent yarn,let alone 70!Wow!!!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

we are all jealous!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

You certainly did hit the jackpot! WOW! Enjoy lots of great knitting.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! That is awesome. Lucky, lucky you. :thumbup:


----------



## hazy dazy 49 (Dec 23, 2011)

What a jackpot you found. And the colors are beautiful. You are one lucky person. Have fun finding patterns for your treasure.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. You are so lucky. I never find anything at thrift stores or yard sales. Wanna be my best friend? Lol


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Good for you! Enjoy every minute of it! My goodness. Jackpot indeed! Those silky skeins are so lovely!


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations.Fantastic cache of beautiful yarn.This gives me hope that I might find something this good in one of my Thrift Stores on Long Island, New York! Enjoy your beautiful beautiful haul! Happy Knitting.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy cow you did hit the jackpot! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lucky you! And they say things are bigger and better in Texas!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Good for you, happy knitting.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

What a haul! I have never ever found any yarn at a thrift store.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

a veritable TREASURE TROVE!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations, you did hit the jackpot. The yarn jackpot. Have fun and be sure and show us what you make. I love the light blue classic elite, beautiful.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am completely jealous!Enjoy your luck!


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

That's wonderful! I doubt I'd ever get that good a deal at any of our thrift stores. Enjoy your great find!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great find. Especially love the mauve coloured one.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

After 60 yrs. of searching, I'm really glad you finally hit the jackpot!! God rewards the patient!!!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

congratulations! You must have been estactic!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

That's quite a fantastic haul!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Where is this store? Lucky you!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad you have gotten lucky after so many years, have fun!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is unreal, you must have walked in at the right time. I think my heart would be beating hard the whole while I was taking the money out to pay for it.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

What a haul! Now I know why there's no yarn at the thrift stores here - it's all in Texas! Have fun with it.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

WOW they are beautiful, great find, have fun,fun, fun.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Those are some great yarns and simply gorgeous colors. Have fun pattern shopping...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful colors --- that has to be a once in a lifetime event.


TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my. What a beautiful stash of yarn. Lucky you.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

You are kidding, You hit the Mother Load. I am so Jealous


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

You did hit the jackpot!!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

What beautiful yarn! Lucky you! I bet you're walking a foot high off the floor! Enjoy! I'd love to see your efforts!


----------



## cherylnanny (Jun 2, 2014)

Envious of you, what a marvellous find. well done.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

What an amazing find. Congratulations.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Good for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is not luck and I am not jealous. It was a blessing from God and I am thrilled for you! A find like that is just like you said "a once in a lifetime find". 
Enjoy that wonderful yarn and be sure to say "Thank You" each time you knit with it. 
God has surely shined on you today!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

You won the lottery!!!!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

That is an amazing amount of beautiful yarn. I am excited for you....almost as excited as if I had found it myself. Lately I've been finding way too much yarn.....not what I would call great quality....but lots of it. And my good yarn is still tucked away in boxes in the spare room. So the plain jane yarn gets used up first, except for the odd ball of sock yarn. Gee, it takes forever to knit a pair of socks.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> That is not luck and I am not jealous. It was a blessing from God and I am thrilled for you! A find like that is just like you said "a once in a lifetime find".
> Enjoy that wonderful yarn and be sure to say "Thank You" each time you knit with it.
> God has surely shined on you today!


Amen, and so well said DonnieK.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> That is not luck and I am not jealous. It was a blessing from God and I am thrilled for you! A find like that is just like you said "a once in a lifetime find".
> Enjoy that wonderful yarn and be sure to say "Thank You" each time you knit with it.
> God has surely shined on you today!


DonnieK, you are a wise, wonderful soul.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

wow


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Well done on adding all this beautiful yarn to your stash. :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

One lucky find, it has made up for all the lean years of never finding the "jackpot", well done, I am so happy for you, and happy knitting, looking forward to some photos in the future.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is great, all mine seem to have are odd balls, you certainly did hit the jackpot there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Jackpot! I'd have been hyperventilating if I came across that stash at a thrift store


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

wow you hit the motherload.. good for you!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

See...."all good things come to those who wait"...congrats...


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow!! You are so lucky, The yarn is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Fantastic. You certainly hit the jackpot!
Looking forward to hearing about all the lovely creations you are going to make. :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

What a find. Wow!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, you sure did hit the Jackpot!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

jackpot indeed!! knit knit knit!!


----------



## threecentsshort (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, I have to admit that the "red eye monster" has struck. I am sooooo jealous. But congratulations. The yarns are really beautiful. I could just stare at their gorgeous colors & textures all day. Thanks for sharing. Hope you also share some of the beautiful articles you will be making with theses yarns.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

No wonder you had never had luck before----it was waiting to happen to you all at once!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW!!! Beautiful yarn, great find, happy knitting!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


WOWEE ZOWEE!!!! Now that's a find!!! Good for you! Lots of lovely colors! 👏


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

A deal always feels delicious. Enjoy your find.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

UNBELIEVABLE !!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucky you. Do have fun searching out patterns for the really useful amounts of yarn in each colour. Looks like a collection of attractive colours and some really superb yarns. No. I'm not in the least envious. 

:evil: :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like a jackpot to me! Congrats.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

All I can say is wow!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG, you hit the jackpot lady!!!!! And those are the name brands too. WOW and I say it again W O W !!!! Happy knitting. You will go crazy for awhile trying to figure out what to make with what, but what a happy crazy feeling.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

What a great find, will keep you busy for a long time


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Looks like they grow huge bargains in Texas! I am feeling jealous!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Whoa! That is an incredible deal!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow you sure hit the mother lode


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow you did hit the lottery! Congratulations and happy knitting.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Oh man, I envy you sooo much right now. Congratulations, what a find.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW! You hit the jackpot!! Congratulations...... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't you just love thrift shopping ? It's like a lucky dip - you never know what you will find. In Australia we call them opportunity shops and I am lucky there is a well stocked Salvo store close to home. I have picked up some incredible finds over the years. You will continue to be thrilled as you work your way through that amazing stash !


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

you really hit the good day. Hope you enjoy it. IT IS VERY PRETTY THREAD


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow! Well done!

I expect a smirk on your face every time you knit something from this find!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> What an amazing find!!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is 5:00 am here in So. Cal and I am green with envy!!!


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow! That IS fantastic! And I thought I'D scored big last August at an end-tourist-season yarn shop sale, spent $20 including tax & my daughter-in-law uncovered tags... $140 before tax! Not a lot of the same yarns but good stuff.. SO happy for you!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm darn jealous. Congratulations


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow is all I can say. lol You got a deal big time!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Great find...Lucky you....


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

"Thrift Store Find and I feel like I hit the jackpot!!! "


well that's because you have!!! have a lovely time knitting all that beautiful yarn )


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

What a find! My thrift stores NEVER have any yarn!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my! It was your lucky day.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Lucky you, lucky day, happy knitting!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats on your jackpot!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's definitely a jackpot!! Enjoy "playing" with all that wonderful yarn!!


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

You really hit the jack pot!!!!!!


----------



## PoohNCL (Jul 4, 2012)

You must have paid it forward many times and now it's your turn! Enjoy knitting with it.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great find, you will be very busy.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! What a treasure chest of yarn goodies!! Lucky you. What to make first? Where to start! Wow!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG is right! I never ever find anything in our local thrift stores, or garage sales, other than stray yucky partial skeins of Red Heart or such. Congrats to you!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome!!! Nice yarns!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Good for you! 20 skeins at $2 each, what a find and such gorgeous yarns.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Incredible find!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Totally awesome


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Yarn heaven for sure.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

WOW. You really did hit the jackpot!!!!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

wow that is a gold mine-good for you- I am never that lucky


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome find! Now you'll be knitting til the cows come home! :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG, what a find! Congrats!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

You certainly did hit the jackpot. Happy knitting.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. And wow again! What a terrific find. You have such a great selection and it looks like enough of most to do good size projects.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW that was a fabulous find!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

They look yummy!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! I'll say you hit the jackpot! What a haul! Lucky you!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Amazing find! You deserve it! HAPPY KNITTING!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so excited for you. The yarns look amazing. Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Eureka! I can't believe all that you found! Way to go and congratulations.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG, what a find. You must have been on Santa's very, very, very nice list.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats to you!!! What a wonderful "find". Thanks for sharing your "happy dance" moment.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so jealous!!! What a great find!!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Your lucky day for sure.....I'm gonna start going to thrift stores!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great find...it sure was your lucky day.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

What a find, especially the Artyarn.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! Lucky you. :thumbup: Enjoy..


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, I am impressed at you wonderful purchase!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Score!!


----------



## Donna Wilson (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so jealous.....but happy for you. Enjoy!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wow and wow


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

You realize, of course, that you have ruined this day for everyone else on the forum. But okay, go ahead, don't mind about us, we'll just sit here in our knitting nests, sobbing, green with envy, trying to be content with our meager stashes of yarn not nearly as nice as yours. Yarn we paid full price for (well, maybe we had a coupon. One coupon).....

I don't covet my neighbor's wife or his manservant but I sure do covet your yarn!

Sorry, God. I know you understand.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, what a haul.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> You realize, of course, that you have ruined this day for everyone else on the forum. But okay, go ahead, don't mind about us, we'll just sit here in our knitting nests, sobbing, green with envy, trying to be content with our meager stashes of yarn not nearly as nice as yours. Yarn we paid full price for (well, maybe we had a coupon. One coupon).....
> 
> I don't covet my neighbor's wife or his manservant but I sure do covet your yarn!
> 
> Sorry, God. I know you understand.


Ann,

You just put the biggest smile on my face :-D

I am still pinching myself to make sure I am not dreaming this find of luscious yarn. When I moved to my new neighborhood we had 4 (yes 4) LYS within a radius of 5 miles. I of course went to all 4 to look and feel the yarn. Being on a fixed income I cannot afford their yarn unless it is drastically reduced and then only a skein or two.

Well 2 of the LYS have now closed, one due to the death of the owner and the other due to a move to another part of the state so I only have 2 left. One is 2 miles from my home and this is the Yarn Shop that donated the yarn to the thrift store. I guess they were cleaning out for new merchandise.

Thank you for your post. It made me chuckle and what a way to start the day!!

Ann


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

lucky lady - lovely yarn


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Jackpot! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! What a find. Enjoy.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Wonderful find! I am SO jealous!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

What luck!! ENjoy.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy Cow what a haul!! Lucky lucky you


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow!! you sure did hit the jackpot. congratulations, and have fun knitting for a long time.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wonderful find! I bet you're still smiling. Enjoy!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

TXann said:


> Ann,
> 
> You just put the biggest smile on my face :-D
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for replying to my comment. It's wonderful to know the background on this.....All about the LYS and everything. I can certainly understand your feeling because I'm feeling it, too! Now you have the job of finding patterns for all this beautiful stuff. I'm so happy for you.

But I still covet, God. What are we to do with me? Is it possible to be this happy for another person while still coveting their yarn? Awaiting your answer, mister!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Wow! I want to shop at your thrift store! Great find and have fun working with it. Debi


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


Oh MY Goodness!! It was like you opened a very nice Christmas present. You really did get a wonderful deal. Enjoy every minute of knitting.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

:mrgreen: Enjoy your good fortune, you must have been a good person to get such a nice blessing!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I know how you feel!! It happened to me at an auction..... I bid on 2 out of 60 tubs and for a grand total of 43 dollars I ended up with approximately $1000 of fabulous yarns. I believe this was a once in a lifetime jackpot! Enjoy your jackpot purchase!


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

What a find!! I usually just find baby yarn. You give me hope that some day I'll find something great!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

All I can say is WOW - you're one lucky lady!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

You are one lucky lady.
Enjoy your yarn.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my ... envy envy envy !!! 
Congratulation and have fun, sure will keep you busy this summer


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my oh my, oh my....I would be rolling it all of that !!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure looks like you hit the jackpot. You got some beautiful yarn.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

WOW - I am drooling!
Congrats to you big time - have fun!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm very happy for you, but this only confirms my conviction that these bargains only happen to other people.


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

Hi, anytime you're ready to part with it, I'll give $200 for the load, thank you! Mei


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lucky you! I am sure most of us are thinking, 'Why Not Me?'. You definitely have a treasure.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW!!! You DID hit the jackpot! That thrift store had someone who knows nothing about yarn prices doing their pricing. Good for you!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a thrift store shopper also and, occasionally, I've lucked out & found some really good deals but nothing like your find - lucky you!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy cow!! That was your lucky day!! Enjoy that beautiful yarn!!


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

OMG...awesome find. Enjoy!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lucky you, I go once in a while inspired by the finds people post, but no such luck yet.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Spectacular find!! Can't wait to see what projects you decide to create. Well done!!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm jealous &#128521;


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Great find. You are going to be busy!


----------



## LizB (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow! Wouldn't happen at my "thrift" store. If anything they would look at the label price, and if being extra generous they would mark it half price. I'm drooling over the pics. I have stopped using my local thrifts as the prices equate to local "discount" stores most of the time and the items are new....not fancy, just new...


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow that is amazing! I bet the thrift store had no idea what to price it at!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Now that's a haul. I'm drooling with envy!
Enjoy every stitch!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

You did hit the jackpot. Good find.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wish this would happen to me, I would be in Heaven


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

You totally hit the jackpot on that haul! Yikes!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding Blessing. I bet you will be making some lovely gifts for your friends and family. Just do not forget to make something special for you too...


----------



## pilotgirl (Dec 13, 2013)

What a treasure! Enjoy!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

OMG, you scored big time!! Lucky you, I am happy for you!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is amazing. Have fun. I'm delighted for you.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

You sure did hit the jackpot


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

You certainly did hit the jackpot!!
All are gorgeous!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant purchase.
Have lots of fun planning all your new WIPs


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW!

The Cascades yarn looks like a periwinkle blue I used for some gloves for a gift. It was such a pretty color, I wished I'd kept them!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


Enjoy your find!!


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

Do not walk, RUN, and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful find. Lucky you!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> WOW!
> 
> The Cascades yarn looks like a periwinkle blue I used for some gloves for a gift. It was such a pretty color, I wished I'd kept them!


Cathy,

It is Periwinkle Blue. I had looked at it in the LYS and really liked it and wanted it but budget constraints put the kabosh on that purchase.

Periwinkle Blue is one of my favorite colors. I am trying to think of what I will make with it.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> That is not luck and I am not jealous. It was a blessing from God and I am thrilled for you! A find like that is just like you said "a once in a lifetime find".
> Enjoy that wonderful yarn and be sure to say "Thank You" each time you knit with it.
> God has surely shined on you today!


DonnieK,

You are so sweet!

And you are so right it is a Blessing that I found that yarn.

I just happened to stop that day at the Thrift store as it was next door to Tuesday Morning where I was going originally looking for something quite different.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow!!! You really hit the jackpot. Beautiful yarn.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh. That is stupendous! We only have one thrift store where I live & I think I cooked my own goose there. First thing I check is the yarn and I got some wonderful deals for a while. Then the store figured that since the yarn was selling so well they should cash in on the opportunity. Now they bag up bits & pieces together, maybe enough to make a couple of hats if you want multi-colored, multi-textured ones. And they are charging $8 - 10 for these assortments. Bah. Now I wait to catch a discount store an hour away where they usually have 1 lb bags of mill ends for $8.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

LizB said:


> Wow! Wouldn't happen at my "thrift" store. If anything they would look at the label price, and if being extra generous they would mark it half price. I'm drooling over the pics. I have stopped using my local thrifts as the prices equate to local "discount" stores most of the time and the items are new....not fancy, just new...


Liz,

I was dumb founded when I saw the price of .49 cents each because usually they sell their yarn for $1.99 and up. And with it still having the retail sticker on them one would expect them to price it higher.

I am just so happy that I wandered in on that particular day and found this lovely yarn.

I have one of each skein in a basket by my desk and I just reach over occasionally and touch them. They feel luscious to the touch LOL


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm picking my jaw off the floor. WOW!! You were at the right place! I got a little jackpot at our local DAV store this week but yours tops it. Post pictures of your projects done. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent!, Hope you can use it all!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

TXann, You were meant to find this lovely blessing.
I'll look forward to seeing what you knit with all of it.
Enjoy!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy Moly, that is the best ever thrift store find and I am a huge TS fan. I've bought yarn before but nothing to compare to your haul. 

If you play the lottery, it might be a good time to buy a ticket!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! You DID hit the jackpot! That's amazing!
You do know this means you cannot buy yarn again, do you? lol


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

You did hit the jackpot! You were in the right place at the right time, must have been meant for you!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lucky you!!! This lot should keep you out of mischief for a while


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Great find. We have a salvation Army Store/ They sell the red heart yarn for $1.99. No bargain at all.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! you really did hit the jackpot! Good for you, I am sure it will all turn into something wonderful.
Congratulations!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

You are right, that is once in a lifetime...and such wonderful quality yarn... I know I am envious but I am tickled that someone bought them that knew how special a yarn each one was!! Happy Knitting


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Lucky you! 8eautiful yarn and beautiful colors. It will keep you busy for a very long time. I got lucky once at a thrift store. I bought about 30 skeins of Peaches and Cream for .25 cents each. They were all the same color but still a good deal. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW!! You did hit the jackpot!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow I think you did!!!!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

you certainly hit the jackpot


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I am so so jealous but happy for you. That is the find of a lifetime. I had that exact color of King Tut and made a beautiful sweater. the Nashua June is also a wonderful yarn. I made a sweater with that as well. 
Art Yarns wow !!!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh my heavens, if my thrift store carried anything like your find, I'd be there every day, Mine carries mainly clothes.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

How wonderful. So very happy for you.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!! Good for you...


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow and double wow!!!! What a treasure trove of beautiful yarns!!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow - that was one terrific find - happy knitting


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

You must have gotten dry mouth when you saw all that yarn. Good scoop


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Unbelieveable find!!! I think if I found this I might be tempted to put my stash on Ravelry too!!!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

$35!!! Wow! Great score!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! What an amazing haul.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations what a haul!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so happy for you! You are right, this is a once in a lifetime find and you must have been the first one who saw it. I know you will have a grand time knitting beautiful things practically for free. You were certainly blessed!!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Lucky you !


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations. A wonderful bargain. Last time I went to the thrift store I came home with 2 Kaffe Fassett pattern books for less than 4 bucks. Was I ever over the moon. I love thrift stores.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Happy knitting.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

You are so blessed. I should have such good luck. Congratulations...oh...one neat thing. today I taught a 6 year old how to crochet.



TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have 2 Good Will and 2 Salvation Army charity stores near me. I'm lucky if I can find 1skein of cheap yarn.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

So nice that someone was able to get it and appreciate it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! You must have been meant to have that yarn as you were in the right place at the right time. Now all you need to do is find the right patterns for each of the yarns. Enjoy your find! :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What an incredible haul. Lucky you.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

What a great find and what lovely colours in all of it! You'll be busy for a while working out what to knit and then actually knitting, have fun!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG! You are sooooo fortunate. Enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

What a blessing!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG, what an incredible find - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG, I am so jealous! Good job!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow!! Lucky you.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

what a find. I would be jumping for joy!!!


----------



## MrBobby (Apr 23, 2014)

Such a lucky duck! Enjoy your find


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn. Lucky you


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lucky you.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

You have been gifted by the person who donated the yarn. Say a little prayer for them.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, you did very well indeed.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

You DID hit the jackpot! Good for you :thumbup: The yarn is beautiful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You definitely hit the mother lode!! Your many years and hours of "thrifting" paid off for you in a very big way!! I see some glorious knitting ahead. These yarns are stunning.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm speechless! Congratulations!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow wow wow, amazing find....you are very lucky ☺


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG you have certainly hit the jackpot there. I'm sure you will love making so many different things with all the nice yarn. it will keep you going for a very long time. We'll done you :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a great haul
Congratulations


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! What an incredible haul! Enjoy many happy hours of knitting with that bunch of great yarn!


----------



## lindaubry (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow! This is the find of the century!



TXann said:


> I have been Thrift Store shopping for over 60 years and feel like I finally hit the jackpot!!!
> 
> I purchased "70" skeins of yarn at .49 cents each for Yarn Shop quality yarn. It still has the retail stickers on them and it is from my favorite LYS which I only go to occasionally because of budgetary constraints. They must have donated them to the Thrift Store
> 
> ...


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

That is amazing!!!! I wish I could find something like that.


----------

